#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Independence Day Bangkok 2008

## chitown

Independence Day Bangkok 2008

I was able to attend Independence Day in Bangkok this year. It was hosted by the American Chamber of Commerce. Tickets were 200 baht per person if you bought in advance and 300 baht at the door. There was free popcorn, cotton candy and face painting for everyone. If it was not for the heat and all of the Thais, I would have almost thought I was back home celebrating July 4!!

----------


## chitown

There were of course, all the elements of an American Independence Day celebration from back home. 

There were clowns and the ever popular "guy on stilts" -

----------


## chitown

There were many games and activities for children including a ring toss game and a face painting booth -

----------


## chitown

There was also plenty of beer, soft drinks, hamburgers, sloppy joes, tacos and hot dogs -

----------


## chitown

No Fourth of July picnic would be complete without the kids playing some American football, the guys flexing their muscles to ring the bell with a sledge hammer and my personal favorite - the dunk tank!!!







After she was sent into the water!!!!

----------


## chitown

The next event was egg-selent! It was the egg toss and there were many participants eager to wear a scrambled egg. 





There were losers...........



......and a three way tie for the winners

----------


## daveboy

wow what an event looked packed out  :bunny3:

----------


## chitown

There were plenty of patriotic costumes.






This guy should have put some sun screen on!!

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Love my hot dogs. The tacos lacked cheese, methinks. But a fun time, I bet. And way cheaper than the Canada Day event (probably had federal and provincial taxes added to the tickets).

----------


## chitown

The Marines were out for photos with the ladies

----------


## chitown

This girl is flexing her military might.....or at least trying  :Razz:

----------


## chitown

There were also Vietnam Vets there as well.

----------


## chitown

> wow what an event looked packed out


Yes it was!!!! That pic was at 2pm when it started. Here is a later photo.

----------


## chitown

> Love my hot dogs. The tacos lacked cheese, methinks. But a fun time, I bet. And way cheaper than the Canada Day event (probably had federal and provincial taxes added to the tickets).


I went to the Canadian Day event. it was 800 baht a person as we had bought tickets in advance. It was 1000 baht at the door. That was for a picnic lunch, buffet dinner and soda pops. Beer and wine not included. We spent about 200 baht each on food at the Independence Day festival - hamburgers, tacos and sodas. Like I said the popcorn, cotton candy and bottles of water were free. I felt it was well worth it too.

----------


## November Rain

Nice thread, Chi.  :Very Happy: 

I'm gonna have to get a faster connection. Just took me 20 mins & three 'refreshes' to view it.  :Sad:

----------


## Tao

Some excellent photos there chitown, you obviously didn't park yourself next to the beer and hotdog stands like i would of done.  :Very Happy:

----------


## chitown

The American ambassador was there and this lady sang the national Anthem.

----------


## chitown

The night began to settle in and the "Soi Dogs" were getting ready to perform.

----------


## chitown

The farang / Thai band began to jam....

----------


## baldrick

Good pics Chitown

I think you should have titled this thread " American Independance Day "
though it does make me wonder what year the world will be able to have an "Independance Day" and whether I will be alive to see it.

----------


## chitown

Right after this shot, she missed and whacked herself on the leg with the hammer.

----------


## chitown

The rest of my fireworks shots turned out terrible. Any photographers have any advice for me for fireworks pics?

----------


## chitown

Very disappointed in the way these turned out.  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Too fast a shutter speed? I normally turn off the flash and let the camera stay open 5 to 8 seconds.

----------


## chitown

> Too fast a shutter speed? I normally turn off the flash and let the camera stay open 5 to 8 seconds.



Do you use a tripod when you do that. I did not have mine with me and when I tried that it was pretty blurry.

----------


## chitown

The picnic was great. People I did not even know smiled at me, greeted me, and engaged in conversation. There was not one arrogant person that I came inot contact with.

Nothing like the normal rude, overbearing and superior attitudes I get from other farangs around Thailand. 

It was quite refreshing!!!!

----------


## Norton

Great pics Chi.  Must have been in Thailand too long.  Missed the addition of 4 states! :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice thread Chi.




> The rest of my fireworks shots turned out terrible. Any photographers have any advice for me for fireworks pics?


My camera has a 'Fireworks' setting on it. I'll have a look at the settings if I remember on Monday and post them here.

----------


## Texpat

I thought your fireworks shots were OK. Especially the second one. 
Long shutter speed (1 sec+) is the key.




> Missed the addition of 4 states!


Looks like the sponsors outnumbered the states. That can only be good.

----------


## dirtydog

> Do you use a tripod when you do that.


Yeah, you aint going to be able to hand hold it for that length of time.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> Do you use a tripod when you do that.
> 
> 
> Yeah, you aint going to be able to hand hold it for that length of time.


These were taken from the back of a moving tuk-tuk. Sure you can see the movement, but I think it adds to the photo somewhat.







Sorry for the hijack.

----------


## chitown

Not at all!

Nice pics. 

I wish mine had turned out like that.  :Sad:

----------


## Texpat

Nice pics Marmite, they appear to be right over your head. Bugger the power lines. 

Good bit of moderating here too.

----------


## Fabian

Thanks for the pictures, Chitown. 
I would have liked to go to Berlin for the 4th of july as they opened the new embassy but did not hear from it until I saw it on tv.

I just wonder, they applied US drinking laws in Thailand?



> There was also plenty of beer, soft drinks, hamburgers, sloppy joes, tacos and hot dogs -

----------


## jizzybloke

Looked like a good day out thanks Chi.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks for the 4th of July Independence Day in Thai rundown Chit.

----------


## sunsetter

great pics mate, nothing muh wrong with the fireworks ones, thought they were good :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Semper Fi!!!







> The Marines were out for photos with the ladies

----------

